
Design Notes for Alto Operating System (1973) [pdf] - tosh
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/research/wp-content/uploads/2016/11/38b-AltoOSNotes.pdf
======
jonjacky
The author's later paper describing the Alto OS they built:

[http://bwlampson.site/38-AltoSoftware/WebPage.html](http://bwlampson.site/38-AltoSoftware/WebPage.html)

It says "The Alto system is programmed in a variety of languages: bcpl, Mesa,
and Smalltalk. Each language has its own instruction set and its own operating
sys­tem...

The distinctive features of the Alto OS are Its open design, which allows any
part of the system to be re­placed by client program ..."

